# Priest Beheaded By ISIS in Normandy France



## WhatInThe (Jul 26, 2016)

An 84 year old Catholic priest in Normandy France was beheaded by ISIS members at a morning mass. The church has been on a ISIS hit list since 2015. 2 of the 3 suspects killed and hostage wounded.

http://www.trunews.com/article/french-priest-beheaded-in-sanctuary-of-church

The killers had pledged allegiance to ISIS. The Vatican condemned the killing.


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 26, 2016)

Attacks and assaults appear to be happening almost daily in Europe[FONT=&quot].   What on earth is Europe going to do and meanwhile  Merkel is refusing to change her migrant policy.  I can see a civil war coming soon if the leaders don't take more concrete action.  

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2016)

France seems to be Ground Zero for ISIS attacks...and Germany is also seeing a rise in this lunacy.  I wonder how much longer the people are going to stand for this before they begin to question the wisdom of their governments immigration policies.  But, then, many of these attacks seem to be from "home grown" terrorists who have become influenced by ISIS...and that is going to be Very Hard to resolve.


----------



## Lon (Jul 26, 2016)

Don M. said:


> France seems to be Ground Zero for ISIS attacks...and Germany is also seeing a rise in this lunacy.  I wonder how much longer the people are going to stand for this before they begin to question the wisdom of their governments immigration policies.  But, then, many of these attacks seem to be from "home grown" terrorists who have become influenced by ISIS...and that is going to be Very Hard to resolve.



They may be Home Grown Don, but they are still Muslim aren't they? Does this make a strong case for denying immigration to ALL Muslims in ALL countries?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2016)

What needs to happen in the Western nations, IMO, is for the Muslim leaders in our nations to speak up and condemn these senseless attacks...which are being carried out in the name of Islam.  I am not aware of a single instance in which these "leaders" have spoken up against these violent acts.  It appears that the followers of Islam take the numerous passages in their Koran, about "death to all Infidels" seriously, and by their silence, they condone these attacks.  If this crap continues, there is going to be an increasing popular demand for a crackdown on All Muslims, or a return to the days of the Crusades.  

Insofar as immigration is concerned, there appears to be no real way to "vet" these immigrants and check into their background to see if they are potential terrorists.  If just 1% of them sneak through the "system" alongside the responsible immigrants, that leaves a potential for hundreds of future attacks.  Compared to Europe...especially France...we have not seen the almost weekly, or daily reports of these incidents, but that could change at any time.  After all, Europe still has some way to go to match the carnage these lunatics caused here on 9/11.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, Muslim leaders and many Muslims have condemned the actions of ISIS.  The media mostly ignores it.  An Islamophobic view makes for better headlines. 

Of course, if you are prefer to think of all Muslims as terrorists, you won't bother to read these. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...am-media-outlets-say-organisers-a6765976.html

http://time.com/4112830/muslims-paris-terror-attacks-islam-condemn/

http://www.ibtimes.com/indian-musli...lims-sign-fatwa-against-islamic-state-2217715

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-do-not-speak-for-us-you-are-an-a7079626.html

http://indy100.independent.co.uk/ar...ne-can-stop-going-on-about-it-now--b1V6zQTOKe

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/70000-muslim-clerics-issue-fatwa-condemning-terrorism/

Etc etc etc etc...............


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, I guess I should have been more "specific" in my statement....I am Not aware of any Muslim leader "condemnation" of these acts that has been reported by any of the "U.S. mainstream media".  The examples you refer to seem to be from the UK, and India...with the exception of a minor piece in Time magazine, from last year.  

It's going to take a lot more than just a minor statement from some Muslim politicians to make a difference.  The Muslim "Religious" leaders are the ones who should be making highly visible statements if they Really believe that Islam is a religion of "Peace".


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 26, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Well, I guess I should have been more "specific" in my statement....I am Not aware of any Muslim leader "condemnation" of these acts that has been reported by any of the "U.S. mainstream media".  The examples you refer to seem to be from the UK, and India...with the exception of a minor piece in Time magazine, from last year.
> 
> It's going to take a lot more than just a minor statement from some Muslim politicians to make a difference.  The Muslim "Religious" leaders are the ones who should be making highly visible statements if they Really believe that Islam is a religion of "Peace".



Just because the US MSM doesn't report it, doesn't mean it didn't happen.  They are notorious for failing to report things.


----------



## Ray (Jul 26, 2016)

I seems that the "jv team" has found ways to be creative in pushing their cause.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 26, 2016)

Regardless of anything they are frickin' animals. Not even animals...how many creatures kill their own kind for attention? It isn't about Islam at all. It's about a bunch of sadistic barbarians who banded together so they can get their jollies murdering whomever they can get ahold of.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, Hillary Clinton wants to let 65,000 + of these refugees in to the US per year starting in FY 2017.  That's over a quarter of a million in 4 years, assuming it's only 65,000 per year. 

I think the US better wake up and think long and hard before we do anything like this, endangering our way of life and our citizens, or we will be as disrupted as Europe is.  Dems keep saying "This is not who we are" when talking about excluding middle eastern refugees, but IMHO we will not be "who we are" for very long if we let great numbers of them in. Instead, we'll be who France is, and Germany, and Belgium, and other countries, cleaning blood and wreckage off our streets.   Do we want to risk this? 

There is no disputing the fact that this sort of violence in Europe has greatly escalated since the influx of refugees, and no reason to believe the same thing won't happen here.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 27, 2016)

One of the attackers was an Algerian and one had been electronically tagged for being on a terrorist watchlist. Apparently he tried to travel/get into Syria but was turned away.

http://www.denverpost.com/2016/07/26/normandy-church-attack/


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2016)

Canadian Imams and foreign Muslim religious leaders regularly make messages of peace. I think it is naive to think ISIL/DAESH/special interest media give a damn. Also, with respect,  local mainstream media is only a part of the world's media. I think it is beneficial for all of us to glean as much world wide information as possible, lest we fall prey to repetitive sensationalism.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Which is one of the reasons I regularly read BBC online.  Actually, much better coverage than many US media.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Which is one of the reasons I regularly read BBC online.  Actually, much better coverage than many US media.



Agree BBC is a very good source for news, including US news. 

I won't watch BBC on election night as they just sit and explain how the system is different than the UK.  So I usually watch CNN.


----------



## Debby (Jul 27, 2016)

Lon said:


> They may be Home Grown Don, but they are still Muslim aren't they? Does this make a strong case for denying immigration to ALL Muslims in ALL countries?




So are you suggesting rounding them all up and locking them in internment camps or putting them on boats and sending them out to sea?  Even the people who are peaceful and just want to raise their families like you did?


----------



## Debby (Jul 27, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Well, Hillary Clinton wants to let 65,000 + of these refugees in to the US per year starting in FY 2017.  That's over a quarter of a million in 4 years, assuming it's only 65,000 per year.
> 
> I think the US better wake up and think long and hard before we do anything like this, endangering our way of life and our citizens, or we will be as disrupted as Europe is.  Dems keep saying "This is not who we are" when talking about excluding middle eastern refugees, but IMHO we will not be "who we are" for very long if we let great numbers of them in. Instead, we'll be who France is, and Germany, and Belgium, and other countries, cleaning blood and wreckage off our streets.   Do we want to risk this?
> 
> There is no disputing the fact that this sort of violence in Europe has greatly escalated since the influx of refugees, and no reason to believe the same thing won't happen here.




Except those people, likely families and single moms with small children will be most likely long time residents in the camps where they've been interviewed repeatedly by experts who know what 'signs' to look for that would indicate problems with their applications.  A lot different than people flooding over the borders by the millions.


I wouldn't be surprised if the bigger cause of the anger among the young people is a feeling of never being accepted in the communities that they live in.  A lack of inclusion, lack of hope for a good future.  Hasn't France had a long history (in France) of those communities having problems because of high unemployment among that group.  I'm sure I remember hearing years and years ago about riots and anger among the (Muslim) young, long before ISIS existed.  

France has a long history of abuse too of non-whites also in foreign countries, so their current situation maybe shouldn't be such a surprise.

And thanks for the great links about peaceful Muslim demonstrations Ameriscot.  Mainstream media has failed in regard to their presence among us it seems.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2016)

QFT Debby.


----------



## Dupe Murkland (Jul 27, 2016)

Having this murder happen in the _countryside_ basically, away from the urban media-centers, starkly illustrates the hate that the Islamic terrorists feel for Christians.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 27, 2016)

One of the things that caught my eye is the one of the attackers was already on a terrorist watch and let him loose with an electronic monitor. If he is that much of a risk why even bother with an ankle monitor. There were no charges and jail time for some of his activities that were deemed terrorist related???

Even more mind boggling is he was under electronic surveillance which goes to show you that using big brother big tech does not work 100% of the time. To top it off France has been under a declared emergency since the Paris attacks that include enhanced police powers. So let's go over the list: declared and labeled a terrorist, monitored by technology and in a country with enhanced police powers and still a successful & heinous terrorist attack???


----------



## Dudewho (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> One of the things that caught my eye is the one of the attackers was already on a terrorist watch and let him loose with an electronic monitor. If he is that much of a risk why even bother with an ankle monitor. There were no charges and jail time for some of his activities that were deemed terrorist related???
> 
> Even more mind boggling is he was under electronic surveillance which goes to show you that using big brother big tech does not work 100% of the time. To top it off France has been under a declared emergency since the Paris attacks that include enhanced police powers. So let's go over the list: declared and labeled a terrorist, monitored by technology and in a country with enhanced police powers and still a successful & heinous terrorist attack???



The depth of thier hatred toward anyone who disagrees with them is mind blowing. They hate us, they will stop at nothing to kill us and they are multiplying.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2016)

Not just a hate for Christians, but also for anyone Muslim who does not conform to their twisted ideology. Muslims remain their largest victims. Funny how often that gets left by the wayside.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Not just a hate for Christians, but also for anyone Muslim who does not conform to their twisted ideology. Muslims remain their largest victims. Funny how often that gets left by the wayside.



True bombings in Somalia and Afghanistan over the last month along the horrendous Baghdad bomb. BUT what makes this so heinous is this church in particular was found on a hit list a year ago. This was not random. This had specific purpose to ISIS.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2016)

Debby said:


> Except those people, likely families and single moms with small children will be most likely long time residents in the camps where they've been interviewed repeatedly by experts who know what 'signs' to look for that would indicate problems with their applications.  A lot different than people flooding over the borders by the millions.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the bigger cause of the anger among the young people is a feeling of never being accepted in the communities that they live in.  A lack of inclusion, lack of hope for a good future.  Hasn't France had a long history (in France) of those communities having problems because of high unemployment among that group.  I'm sure I remember hearing years and years ago about riots and anger among the (Muslim) young, long before ISIS existed.
> ...



Yes, they have.   I guess it doesn't make for exciting enough news.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Not just a hate for Christians, but also for anyone Muslim who does not conform to their twisted ideology. Muslims remain their largest victims. Funny how often that gets left by the wayside.



True.  And many prefer to say all (1.6 billion) Muslims want to kill them.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Dupe Murkland said:


> Having this murder happen in the _countryside_ basically, away from the urban media-centers, starkly illustrates the hate that the Islamic terrorists feel for Christians.



I agree.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Debby said:


> Except those people, likely families and single moms with small children will be most likely long time residents in the camps where they've been interviewed repeatedly by experts who know what 'signs' to look for that would indicate problems with their applications.  A lot different than people flooding over the borders by the millions.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the bigger cause of the anger among the young people is a feeling of never being accepted in the communities that they live in.  A lack of inclusion, lack of hope for a good future.  Hasn't France had a long history (in France) of those communities having problems because of high unemployment among that group.  I'm sure I remember hearing years and years ago about riots and anger among the (Muslim) young, long before ISIS existed.
> ...




Right now, frankly, I am more worried about "*those people, likely families and single moms with small children"* in our own cities and towns who may die if this moves into our country on a scale similar to Europe.   

I'm sorry if the middle easterners have been treated poorly, but that does not give them the right, nor does it excuse, even in small part, what some of them have been doing around the world.  And regardless of what some people say, we have NO WAY to really vet these people and check out their backgrounds because there is no one left in their own countries to check them out through.

And I firmly believe the responsibility of governments is first to their own citizens and their safety and security, not to refugees from other countries, some of whom want to disrupt and/or end the lifestyles of the countries they are trying to enter.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Not just a hate for Christians, but also for anyone Muslim who does not conform to their twisted ideology. Muslims remain their largest victims. Funny how often that gets left by the wayside.



I'm not sure it does get left by the wayside, but the fact is they kill whomever they wish, whenever they wish, and if we let this into our country, the "whomevers" will be us.  Why in the world would we want to invite into our country those who wish our deaths and the destruction of our culture?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2016)

The way I see it....if a person wants to immigrate to another nation, it is Their responsibility to try to assimilate into that nations culture....learn the language, obey the laws, etc.  If their objective is to try to force their ways onto their new nations citizens, it would be better for all concerned if they stayed where they are.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I'm not sure it does get left by the wayside, but the fact is they kill whomever they wish, whenever they wish, and if we let this into our country, the "whomevers" will be us.  Why in the world would we want to invite into our country those who wish our deaths and the destruction of our culture?




The refugees who are vetted into our country often go through a 2 year long process at least to make sure they are not out to harm us.  I see lots of Islamic people where I live who are regular nice people who work regular jobs like pharmacist and clerks.  I can understand, though, being scared that some of the terrorists will get into our country but most of them are not terrorists.  Many of them have been treated horribly by the terrorists in their old country and had to flee.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> The refugees who are vetted into our country often go through a 2 year long process at least to make sure they are not out to harm us.  I see lots of Islamic people where I live who are regular nice people who work regular jobs like pharmacist and clerks.  I can understand, though, being scared that some of the terrorists will get into our country but most of them are not terrorists.  Many of them have been treated horribly by the terrorists in their old country and had to flee.



Yes, I know.  We have them here also, and they are nice people.  They were not, however in those great groups of refugees causing the migration crisis in Europe.  They came in earlier, back when we COULD check them out thoroughly.  With their countries now in shambles, that's not possible.  I also agree that not all of them, by any means are terrorists, but do you want to take the gamble as to which are and which are not?  Just look at what's happening in European countries who've just let them in?  Fear, chaos and bloodshed.  How many deaths in the last few weeks?  Most recently the beheading of the priest in France who was in the middle of saying the mass for nuns and a few others?


----------



## Debby (Jul 31, 2016)

I read today:

Muslims in the hometown of Adel Kermiche, one of the teenage attackers who slit the throat of an elderly priest in a church in France, have refused to bury him.....Religious leaders in Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray have refused to prepare or bury Kermiche’s body, saying they do not want to “taint” Islam by having any connection to the jihadist.....Khalid El Amrani, a 25-year-old technician, said: “What this young man did is sinful; he is no longer part of our community.”
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...nch-priest-killer-adel-kermiche-a7164301.html

Isn't it too bad when one small group of people taint the image of the majority?  Reading the above was a good thing I think.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2016)

Debby said:


> I read today:
> 
> Muslims in the hometown of Adel Kermiche, one of the teenage attackers who slit the throat of an elderly priest in a church in France, have refused to bury him.....Religious leaders in Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray have refused to prepare or bury Kermiche’s body, saying they do not want to “taint” Islam by having any connection to the jihadist.....Khalid El Amrani, a 25-year-old technician, said: “What this young man did is sinful; he is no longer part of our community.”
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...nch-priest-killer-adel-kermiche-a7164301.html
> ...


----------



## Debby (Aug 1, 2016)

I think it was Ameriscot who had several links to stories about Muslim protests against the violence of ISIS, but those peace protests are rarely if ever mentioned on our tv news!  Same as there have been peace marches going on for years in Palestinian villages that Israel puts down in a hail of rubber bullets, tear gas  and sometimes live ammunition.  You never hear about any of that either.  It's like the msm is determined to support a notion that every Muslim doesn't care or actively supports terrorism.

70,000 Muslim clerics denounced terrorists who claim Islam but how many tv stations ran that story?
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...a1e4b009377b249dea?ir=WorldPost&section=world


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2016)

French Muslims don't want to bury terrorist.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/0...ury-terrorist-who-killed-catholic-priest.html


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2016)

debby said:


> i think it was ameriscot who had several links to stories about muslim protests against the violence of isis, but those peace protests are rarely if ever mentioned on our tv news!  Same as there have been peace marches going on for years in palestinian villages that israel puts down in a hail of rubber bullets, tear gas  and sometimes live ammunition.  You never hear about any of that either.  It's like the msm is determined to support a notion that every muslim doesn't care or actively supports terrorism.
> 
> 70,000 muslim clerics denounced terrorists who claim islam but how many tv stations ran that story?
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...a1e4b009377b249dea?ir=worldpost&section=world


qft.


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 4, 2016)

Beheaded, eh? The church targeted?... Kinda reminds me of the Crusades when Christians beheaded MILLIONS. Convert or off with your head...  We have this tendency to forget this...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2016)

QFT, Bettyanne. This stuff goes in cycles.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 5, 2016)

Bettyann said:


> Beheaded, eh? The church targeted?... Kinda reminds me of the Crusades when Christians beheaded MILLIONS. Convert or off with your head...  We have this tendency to forget this...



Seems many ISIS members forget this or the way society views this sort of thing now.


----------

